# ENDED - BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2013



## Nifty

CONTEST HAS ALREADY ENDED. SEE WINNER HERE:​
We're going to try something new to hopefully test our a few features of this new system and also have some fun!

*Introducing the first BYH Picture Contest!*​*Here's what you need to do:*

Upload up to 3 (THREE) pics max to this thread. Each picture must be in it's own post! Choose your favorite pics either you've taken or peeps have taken of your animals.
As pictures are submitted, peeps can vote on the pictures they like the most by clicking the "*Like*" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
Contest ends 12/15/13* EXTENDED TO 12/23/13!*

The sooner you submit your pics, the higher the likelihood that you'll accumulate more likes, so post your best pics soon!
*The winner of the contest will get to choose from either a FREE 2014 BYC Calendar or a 6 month Golden Herd Membership.*

Remember, the pics must be of your animals, limit of 3 submissions, and *each picture must be in it's own post*! BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2013

We can't wait to see those pics!



*OH, and don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" link to the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*


----------



## Goatlover200

cool! i will just post a few pic in a while, got my new silkyes so will get they pics down here.


----------



## Goatlover200

here are the pixies!!


----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Roving Jacobs




----------



## Roving Jacobs




----------



## Roving Jacobs




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## Rocco

Life is pretty stressful on the farm.
(Tilly and Fergie - twin Boer doelings)


----------



## Rocco

What do you mean I am "what's for dinner"?
(Luna - 100% MGR registered Myotonic doeling, and NOT dinner)


----------



## Rocco

"Where does the key go in this thing?"
(Coco - Boer-Nubian cross and Cypress our guard donkey)

 - Boer-Nubian cross)


----------



## Nifty

So many wonderful pics everyone!  Keep them coming!!

Also, remember to vote for your fav's by clicking the "Like" button on the posts!


----------



## Goatlover200




----------



## bloonskiller911

Ava feeding our Pygmy Bernadette


----------



## Nerdy11

Awesome pics!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## dejavoodoo114

Bambi napping during 4-H archery practice.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Rocky Road at 2 weeks.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Bambi, Kit Kat, Rocky Road, and Smith watching over all his babies.


----------



## Goatlover200

nice pics!!!! I  love all!!


----------



## 2luv2farm

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 60


Love this one!


----------



## OneFineAcre

2luv2farm said:


> Love this one!


Hey, like your avatar.  Put the tractor picture in the contest.


----------



## violetsky888




----------



## 2luv2farm




----------



## 2luv2farm




----------



## 2luv2farm




----------



## OneFineAcre

2luv2farm said:


> View attachment 108



I crack up every time I see this.

Don' t know if I ever told you this or not, but Hank is colored just like his Grand Daddy. I've got a breeding thread under "breeds and breeding goats".  There is a picture of Hank's Grand Sire and his Great Aunt at the end of the first page.  I just hope he turns out as good for you. 
I'm glad I still have his brother


----------



## elevan




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Diego. Anatolian/ Pyrenees LGD. 10 months old. 95 pounds.


----------



## shanzu farms




----------



## Azriel

LaceyJ


----------



## Azriel




----------



## Azriel




----------



## feathernfiber

A nice autumn afternoon walk in the woods, and why must I be walking sideways?


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## larryj57

Billy Ray waiting on his hoof trim


----------



## larryj57

Rainbow over the pasture


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Jack the American Blackbelly ram...


----------



## Riverside Fainters




----------



## Riverside Fainters

Ms. Isabel


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Ms.Kitty


----------



## Nifty

*UPDATE*:  We've got some amazing submissions, so we're going to *end the contest on 12/15/13!*


----------



## Goatlover200

woo hoo! ms. kitty and ms. Isabel are so lovely!!!


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Thanks goat lover..


----------



## stitchcounting

2luv2farm said:


> View attachment 109


Cutest llama ever i think


----------



## littlegoat

Hi! (i am also BYC's roostersandhens)
This is my goat Brownie:


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Kayou and her daughter Twister!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

The 'Winter Wonder Land'


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Lovin' Momma


----------



## Southern by choice

Four Winds you have great pics! I "liked" a bunch of them but you are only suppose to submit 3 pics. (Rules say 3)


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Woops!!! Guess you can tell how well I read the rules late at night!!!    Sorry! I deleted all but three!


----------



## Southern by choice

Sheepscape- post the pics individually... 3 different posts so that each pic can be voted on.


----------



## Southern by choice

Four Winds Ranch said:


> Woops!!! Guess you can tell how well I read the rules late at night!!!    Sorry! I deleted all but three!


I loved them all... wish we could do 5-6


----------



## Sheepshape

Thank you,Southern by Choice.....I'm just working out (I think!) how to edit the post.

Here's lambs who have decided to sleep in the feed bucket.


----------



## Sheepshape

And next....lamb taking a bath


----------



## Sheepshape

And finally, "There's no wool programme?"


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A little Shy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mommy, you are the best.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic 20 Kids! (kids running) 
Miss you too!

All3 pics are great!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Southern by choice said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic 20 Kids! (kids running)
> Miss you too!
> 
> All3 pics are great!


I need to figure out how to use this new forum.    Hope you all have been doing well.  Just a real busy summer and fall for us.   Farm keeping us crazy busy.


----------



## goatboy1973

2luv2farm said:


> Love this one!


Cutey!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Orchid the Christmas goat.


----------



## Goatlover200

woo man so many cute pics!  


Fullhousefarm said:


> Orchid the Christmas goat.View attachment 312


this is SUPERB cute


----------



## Citylife

He had been trying to decide whether or not he could walk on the dog or not.  She seemed to be quite humored by him.


----------



## Citylife

These two were great friends.  I sure miss seeing them play.


----------



## Citylife

Snow Chickens


----------



## appaloosa 239

My horse Tanka.


----------



## OneFineAcre

appaloosa 239 said:


> My horse Tanka.
> View attachment 346


 Very pretty.


----------



## appaloosa 239

OneFineAcre said:


> Very pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## appaloosa 239

3 of my goats, Blackie,Billy and Brian. Unfortounatly Brian passed away this summer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Here's my Betty Boop!


----------



## nbelval




----------



## nbelval




----------



## nbelval




----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## thebirdguy




----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## thebirdguy




----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## thebirdguy




----------



## nibblygoats




----------



## nibblygoats




----------



## nibblygoats




----------



## Goatlover200

aww all are so cute!


----------



## tbarry2185

Love these girls...


----------



## tbarry2185

What is this white stuff on the ground....


----------



## taylorm17




----------



## taylorm17




----------



## taylorm17




----------



## taylorm17




----------



## taylorm17




----------



## equinecpa

Sally Up Close:


----------



## equinecpa

Harry the Splash Cochin:


----------



## equinecpa

Delilah-mouflon/painted desert lamb:


----------



## mully




----------



## mully




----------



## mully




----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

Remember the limit is 3 pics


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

nibblygoats said:


> View attachment 405



Cute!  Is there an adorable / love button??  The kid looks like  a little monkey! Did the kid actually do that or did a certain someone help him  up there? : )


----------



## SillyChicken




----------



## SillyChicken




----------



## SillyChicken




----------



## SillyChicken

Do my bees count as a herd?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

SillyChicken said:


>



Wow! That photo is amazing! : )


----------



## SillyChicken

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Wow! That photo is amazing! : )


Thank you!


----------



## bm12171

My crazy critters on the steps...Henry looking out going, Hey, what's going on out there"?


----------



## bm12171

Can I play too?


----------



## bm12171

New baby and new donkey - ummmm....don't think my granddaughter likes her new pet.


----------



## bjmsam




----------



## bjmsam




----------



## bjmsam




----------



## Pioneer Chicken

bm12171 said:


> View attachment 434
> New baby and new donkey - ummmm....don't think my granddaughter likes her new pet.




Aww...precious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

bjmsam said:


>


Pretty Nubians


----------



## Kitsara




----------



## Kitsara




----------



## Kitsara




----------



## elevan

I absolutely love this picture...it looks like a painting!



bjmsam said:


>


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

x2


----------



## Southern by choice

I can't keep up!

These pics are great! I find I have to keep going back because I keep missing pics!


----------



## Premier Longhorns

A photo of our


 saddle trained Texas Longhorn bull "TR" making news friends


----------



## Premier Longhorns

A little Texas Longhorn kid who will grow up to be a real cow-boy

 !


----------



## wvbeek

Bee swarm ...

 ...they are a "herd" !!


----------



## wvbeek

The bees gather on a limb!


----------



## wvbeek

Best friends...by the way he IS a white pig!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## annabelle64

Nifty said:


> We're going to try something new to hopefully test our a few features of this new system and also have some fun!
> 
> *Introducing the first BYH Picture Contest!*​*Here's what you need to do:*
> 
> Upload up to 3 (THREE) pics max to this thread. Each picture must be in it's own post! Choose your favorite pics either you've taken or peeps have taken of your animals.
> As pictures are submitted, peeps can vote on the pictures they like the most by clicking the "*Like*" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
> Contest ends 12/15/13
> 
> The sooner you submit your pics, the higher the likelihood that you'll accumulate more likes, so post your best pics soon!
> *The winner of the contest will get to choose from either a FREE 2014 BYC Calendar or a 6 month Golden Herd Membership.*
> 
> Remember, the pics must be of your animals, limit of 3 submissions, and *each picture must be in it's own post*! BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2013
> 
> We can't wait to see those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, and don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" link to the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*





Nifty said:


> We're going to try something new to hopefully test our a few features of this new system and also have some fun!
> 
> *Introducing the first BYH Picture Contest!*​*Here's what you need to do:*
> 
> Upload up to 3 (THREE) pics max to this thread. Each picture must be in it's own post! Choose your favorite pics either you've taken or peeps have taken of your animals.
> As pictures are submitted, peeps can vote on the pictures they like the most by clicking the "*Like*" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
> Contest ends 12/15/13
> 
> The sooner you submit your pics, the higher the likelihood that you'll accumulate more likes, so post your best pics soon!
> *The winner of the contest will get to choose from either a FREE 2014 BYC Calendar or a 6 month Golden Herd Membership.*
> 
> Remember, the pics must be of your animals, limit of 3 submissions, and *each picture must be in it's own post*! BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2013
> 
> We can't wait to see those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, and don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" link to the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*





Nifty said:


> We're going to try something new to hopefully test our a few features of this new system and also have some fun!
> 
> *Introducing the first BYH Picture Contest!*​*Here's what you need to do:*
> 
> Upload up to 3 (THREE) pics max to this thread. Each picture must be in it's own post! Choose your favorite pics either you've taken or peeps have taken of your animals.
> As pictures are submitted, peeps can vote on the pictures they like the most by clicking the "*Like*" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
> Contest ends 12/15/13
> 
> The sooner you submit your pics, the higher the likelihood that you'll accumulate more likes, so post your best pics soon!
> *The winner of the contest will get to choose from either a FREE 2014 BYC Calendar or a 6 month Golden Herd Membership.*
> 
> Remember, the pics must be of your animals, limit of 3 submissions, and *each picture must be in it's own post*! BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2013
> 
> We can't wait to see those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, and don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" link to the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*


----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## geminilady




----------



## geminilady




----------



## geminilady




----------



## peachick




----------



## peachick




----------



## peachick




----------



## Southern by choice

geminilady said:


> View attachment 465



 those ears! how cute


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

Penny's visit to Santa.T.O.R.


----------



## Nifty

FYI, we're extending this contest a week: *EXTENDED TO 12/23/13!*

*(and if Santa says you've been good, we may have more than 1 winner!!)*

**


----------



## hilarie




----------



## ShinShien




----------



## ShinShien

Bottle-baby, Elizabeth, eating Calf Manna Pro.


----------



## Southern by choice

hilarie said:


> View attachment 500


looks so much like my Millie... had to like this one! LOL
the Lamancha... so misunderstood.


----------



## Nifty

@hilarie , is that your first post since joining us back in 2009?!?!?

What a great way to make an entrance!


----------



## cmerkcdinga

This is our grandson checking out our chicken coop ramp.


----------



## kinderkornergoats

I love Kinder Goats!


----------



## rhconklin

day in the life in our home


----------



## rhconklin

Good morning to you!


----------



## kittie_kat

Roving Jacobs said:


> View attachment 65


So cute!


----------



## Southdown

Two babydoll lambs looking through the gate together.


----------



## rjpcr




----------



## Southern by choice

this one! It captures the wonderful curiosity of goats!


----------



## Sweetened

The old man, Papa bear, named Bull​


----------



## Sweetened

White Chantecler Hen​


----------



## Sweetened

Goatwinked -- Walter​


----------



## shywiles

Lady Bug with Jumper on her back doing what he does best!


----------



## shywiles

Serama Rooster "lil Bit" claiming the TV remote... Just like a guy!


----------



## shywiles

Baby goats taking a time out!


----------



## Prairie Song B G

The Henderson Family. Life is BEAUTIFUL at "Prairie Song Boer Goat Farm". 
We enjoy raising Registered & Commercial Boer Goats, Chickens and other poultry, Rabbits, Horses, a couple cats along with 2 Very SPOILED dogs. 
ABGA


----------



## Prairie Song B G

My favorite 2 bottle babies.


----------



## Prairie Song B G

My daughter loving up one of the bottle babies. Now that's "Bonding"!!!


----------



## MissFitFarm

I'm new don't know if I can get in on this but here goes.


----------



## MissFitFarm




----------



## MissFitFarm

a puddle of puppies


----------



## MissFitFarm

guess I should have read some more before posting... sorry didn't realize it closed early.


----------



## Southern by choice

MissFitFarm said:


> guess I should have read some more before posting... sorry didn't realize it closed early.


It has been extended to the 23rd!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Southern by choice said:


> It has been extended to the 23rd!


ok cool ty for telling me


----------



## joycespell

one of my oldest nannies after her first baby!


----------



## Sweetened

Southern by choice said:


> View attachment 58


what kind of goat is this, Southern?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Who won the contest?


----------



## Nifty

... still counting...


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Nifty

Ok, y'all ready for the results of this super amazing and fun contests!?!?!

First off, a HUGE "*Thank You!*" to everyone who participated in this contest. We hope everyone had a ton of fun with it! 

We've reviewed all the "likes" you posted and the winner, by a pretty large margin, is:

*@Roving Jacobs with this super cute image: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/byh-picture-contest-fall-2013.27314/page-2#post-345754*

A whopping 27 votes!!!  

Luckily, we've reserved one of our sold-out BYC calendars if RJ want's it. 

*... but wait, there's more!*

We'd also like to award the following members with a 6 month GHM for their fantastic pics that each got very close 2nd and 3rd most votes:

*@20kidsonhill with this image: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/byh-picture-contest-fall-2013.27314/page-7#post-347485*
and
*@purplequeenvt with this pic: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/byh-picture-contest-fall-2013.27314/#post-345731*

Again, thanks to everyone for their support and fantastic pics!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations Roving Jacobs! 20Kids! and PurpleQueen!

  

So many great photos! The contest was fun and there were so many great photos!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## SillyChicken

Great picts!  Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Thanks so much everyone! 

Clementine thanks you too


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Congrats to all who won!  There were a lot of great photos!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kitsara

Congrats! Those are some darn cute pictures. That's for sure.


----------



## taylorm17




----------

